
To make the most money as a software engineer, move to Switzerland (2014) - n-izem
https://www.itworld.com/article/2695401/big-data/to-make-the-most-money-as-a-software-engineer--move-to-switzerland.html
======
Varqu
Update 2019: Median annual pay for Software Engineers in Switzerland: 111,000
USD (up from 104,000 in 2014)

And this website shows actual job offers for developers with salary brackets:
[http://swissdevjobs.ch](http://swissdevjobs.ch)

